# Feeling your French feet and finding work in France



## Abi H

Hi all,
Obviously we all move to France for our different reasons. Personally, I came on a bit of a whim without a real plan - because who wouldn't relocate to the south of France if they were offered the chance?! My husband and I quit our jobs and decided to make the move in Jan 2020 just before COVID and before all the Brexit stuff got complicated, but also because both of my French in-laws were sick. Almost three years later, COVID, one death and lots of emotional support given, we are still here with my mother-in-law. Things didn't exactly go as we'd visualised it, but still there have been some great times along with all of the difficult times.
My husband is French and we know the area that we moved to fairly well, but now that we're settled here and my French has improved somewhat, I still keep coming up against a personal brick wall in terms of confidence, finding a job and integrating. Do you actually ever feel, sort of French?
I've passed the A2 DELF exam and have completed some great language courses with Pole Emploi but still feel like I've not found my groove. My level of French is beginner flirting with intermediate, so I can get by most of the time, but I just feel full of fear when approaching the subject of working here, which is annoying because I really want to work again! Another issue is that I'm not a very confident driver and don't have a car!
Anyway, I'm curious to hear what were your reasons for relocating to France and how those of you who started out with basic French, got involved in the local community and finding your French feet.
Looking forward to hearing some encouraging stories!
Thanks,


----------



## davegreen

Married to a French woman who I met in Glasgow, lived together, then got married, then had kids in Scotland. We had to make that next house buy, the one where you mortgage to your ears and that coupled with my job changing I took cold feet and we decided to move to France. That was in 2003.

I was born and brought up in a big city, I moved to a village, that was a shock. My French was non existent and, to be honest, still not too great today. My wife was a teacher in Scotland but the French system didn't accept her diploma, so she had to sit a competitive exam, which she failed a few times. I couldn't get a job in my field (IT) and ended up working in a bar. I was honestly weeks away from moving to London, taking temp contracts and travelling back at the weekend, even though deep down I knew that was unworkable. This was about 14 months in.

I then found a job, 30 mins from my house, via an agency in Manchester UK. When I interviewed the 1st time for a native speaking IT professional (Dubious with my accent), they couldn't believe my CV and that I lived so close. They called me back for what was a 2nd interview, but it was to sign the contracts. Been with them now for 17 years. My wife passed the exam and got a job just along the coast, 20 min drive, which is really good for a 1st teachers post in France. Then we settled down to try to understand French village life.

We make a real effort to shop, eat and socialize in the village. It really helps and we have made a few friends. Our kids have grown up and are now full on French, but I do remind them of their roots. We rented a house when we 1st arrived for 6 months and ended up buying that a few years ago. All in all, while it was difficult, even after we were both employed, it's worked out. I even learned to drive over here and I'm now fairly competent at parking on roundabouts and blocking single lane roads to talk with a friend, cause that ok with the hazzards on.

While I do miss friends and family, our life style is much better that I could have achieved in Scotland and our kids have grown up well rounded. Next step, sort out my grammar and sit the pre-req language test for French nationality.

Eventually it worked out, but was tough road along the way.


----------



## Abi H

Oh wow, thanks for sharing your story! It doesn't sound like you had such an easy road, either. But I'm with you on thinking life is probably a bit better here, especially at the moment. Do you feel a little bit French now then? 
We've come to live here later in life...I'm mid-forties, no kids sadly and have a background in administrative roles in the tech industry but am also a creative, having studied art at uni. If I'm honest I'd rather branch into something new, retrain as a garden designer or a florist or something, but needs must so an administrative role in an English speaking company could work, if I can find one that will have me!


----------

